# Iverson or Webber? One Must Go.



## Your Answer (Jul 13, 2005)

Article said:


> David Aldridge | Keep A.I., not Webber.By David Aldridge
> Inquirer Columnist
> 
> Everyone was saying the right things.
> ...


Link


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

I'd rather have Iverson stay and help develop Louis Williams to take his place. Problem is, he's not much of a role model.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

There's no reason for only one leave. It should be either both or neither. We're either rebuilding or going for a championship. Enough of this trying to win while developing young players.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

Championship isn't anywhere in the picture. We're going to need to clean house and start over.


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

Coatesvillain said:


> Championship isn't anywhere in the picture. We're going to need to clean house and start over.


 ding ding ding


----------



## Sliccat (Oct 16, 2004)

Webber does need to leave. excepting KG, he allows opposing PF's to get as much or more than he does. 

Iverson doesn't neccessarily need to go, but he does need to be checked. I don't know if it was this one, but some article was comparing the sixers and AI to the Pacers and Reggie Miller. His role needs to be lessened, definately.

That said, if he does get traded, the goal needs to be young players and picks. King's statements about getting vets scares me.


----------



## Coatesvillain (Jul 17, 2002)

The question though is, can you lessen his role while he's playing point guard?

There's another different dynamic with Reggie Miller and Iverson, Reggie would've never pulled a stunt like Iverson did last night. Miller was a role model, and a good example to the younger players. All season Iverson looked like he was capable of being that figure, but last night changed it.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

I don't see how that would work. A.I. throws a fit when you take him out of the game for 4 or 5 minutes, theres no way he would play 30 or less. When he starts getting that kind of time I think he will retire. Reggie was the consumate pro on and off the court, a perfect example for his team. I love A.I. but I'd be shocked if he ever took on that kind of role. This thread got me to thinking what kind of market there will be for A.I. I would think we would be able to get a decent young player, a 1st rounder and maybe a expiring contract for him. That might be too much, but I thinks thats best case scenario.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Get rid of Webber first.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Kunlun said:


> Get rid of Webber first.


Can any1 see us getting anything decent for Webber? I don't, hopefully some expiring contracts so we can spend in free agency. I just don't see us getting young players or a good vet.


----------



## Floods (Oct 25, 2005)

Webber has to go one way or the other, his contract is too big to keep w/ AI and there's no point on keeping him on a team w/o AI.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

This is ugly. 

On ESPN they are making it out to look as if Iverson is being pushed out of Philly. "It's time to go, and the fans know it..." or something to that effect.

Webber is going to sink us for a couple of years, no matter if he stays or goes. 

"**** is going to change," says King.

I hope part of that change is his firing.


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

sliccat said:


> Webber does need to leave. excepting KG, he allows opposing PF's to get as much or more than he does.
> 
> Iverson doesn't neccessarily need to go, but he does need to be checked. I don't know if it was this one, but some article was comparing the sixers and AI to the Pacers and Reggie Miller. His role needs to be lessened, definately.
> 
> That said, if he does get traded, the goal needs to be young players and picks. King's statements about getting vets scares me.



I'm with Sliccat....Webber needs to hit the damn road.......Hell not only does the PF get as much as he does...Hell the SF and the C numbers be up everytime they play us......

And I still dont see why you have to trade AI ....... I think I've stated my reasons for not trading AI for a lot of scrubs or mediocore(sp) players.....(still shaking my head at some philly fans that want to trade AI)


----------



## DieSlow69 (Apr 18, 2005)

Mattjb34 said:


> Can any1 see us getting anything decent for Webber? I don't, hopefully some expiring contracts so we can spend in free agency. I just don't see us getting young players or a good vet.



I dont give a damn what we get for him....as long as he is shown the door

I think he has good potential with another team, Cause he can score and pass....He just caused to many problems while we were on Defense and his lack of mobility had me screaming at my t.v. to many times.......I DONT THINK MY HEALTH CAN TAKE ANOTHER YEAR OF THAT


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

This team wants to get rid of Webber but was happy to see Dalembert resigned. Billy King is awful.


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

HKF said:


> This team wants to get rid of Webber but was happy to see Dalembert resigned. Billy King is awful.


This man makes a good point.


----------



## Jizzy (Aug 24, 2005)

The Sixers are a mess right now


----------



## RedsDrunk (Oct 31, 2005)

jizzy said:


> The Sixers are a mess right now


This man also makes a good point


----------



## mo76 (Jun 13, 2003)

Hey, im a big sixer fan aswell as a fan of AI. I cant beleive some people would want to trade him. 

Anyways, i realize this is a bad trade and i dont want to insult you guys, but do you think the sixers would ever consider:

Sixers trade
Allan Iverson
1st round pick

Raptors trade
MoPete
Mike James (sign and trade)
1st round pick (likely top 5)
2007 1st rounder.


the pick gives you a shot at tyrus thomas.


----------



## Mattjb34 (May 10, 2005)

Yes, I think we would have to at least consider that trade b/c of the two possible top 10 picks. The thing to remember when trading stars is that you will hardly ever recieve true equal value for your player. Teams don't have to offer true value b/c they know you don't want to keep him. Just look at the Shaq trade.


----------

